# Subtimings Corsair XMS2 CM2X2048-8500C5



## Folterknecht (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir hier jemand die passenden Subtimings für meine Corsair XMS2 CM2X2048-8500C5 Rev 4.1 verraten könnte. Ich bin nun mal kein Freund von "AUTO-Einstellungen" im BIOS. Das XMP-Profile führt in Verbindung mit meinem Gigabyte EP45 UD3R schon bei den Hauptlatenzen zu ganz eingenartigen Einstellungen, weshalb ich es gleich deaktiviert habe. Der RAM (4x 2GB) läuft soweit stabil auch bei Vollbestückung OHNE Spannungserhöhung sowohl der VDimm als auch der NB. Die Commandrate habe ich manuell auf "2" gestellt.


Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann durchaus verstehen, dass Du kein Freund der AUTO Einstellungen bist, jedoch kann ich Dir, falls Du nicht mit den AUTO Einstellungen leben möchtest nut nahe legen, selbst etwas zu experimentieren.

Dsa SPD lässt sich z.B: mit CPUz (SPD dump) oder Everest zudem komplett auslesen


----------

